# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cách lắp đặt bộ giải nhiệt bằng nước

## camtuseotop1

Mặc dù chiếm một chi phí khá thấp trong toàn bộ giá trị của một chiếc máy tính nhưng bộ giải nhiệt cho máy tính, đặc biệt là cho CPU, có một ý nghĩa rất quan trọng. Nếu bộ giải nhiệt không hoạt động, ngay lập tức hệ thống sẽ bị ngắt ngang hoặc thậm chí hỏng cả CPU. Bộ giải nhiệt chúng ta thường sử dụng là quạt hút-thổi, ưu điểm của nó là dễ lắp đặt và chi phí thấp, nhưng có một số nhược điểm là nó hút bụi vào máy và gây nhiều tiếng ồn khi hoạt động. Một loại thiết bị giải nhiệt khác là thiết bị giải nhiệt bằng nước, với thiết bị giải nhiệt này chúng ta cần chú ý nhất là cách lắp đặt, sau đây xin mời các bạn xem hướng dẫn cách lắp đặt.​
Đầu tiên các bạn hãy nhắm chừng những khoảng trống trong thùng máy tính và khoan một vài lỗ nếu cần để lắp các thiết bị vào. Hệ thống làm mát bằng nước gồm có các thành phần chính như sau:
Một máy bơmBộ xử lý nước nóngNhững đầu giải nhiệt gắn vào các thiết bị cần làm mát trên máy tínhBình chứa nước mátQuạt làm mátThiết bị đo mực nướcỐng nhựa dẫn nướcDung dịch nước làm mát (nước + khí)  ​​​Xác định một số thiết bị trong máy tính cần làm mát như CPU, card đồ họa, chipset trên mainboard, ổ đĩa cứng, v.v. để gắn các đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp vào.

Thay quạt giải nhiệt trên card đồ họa bằng thiết bị làm mát bằng nước:
Gỡ quạt giải nhiệt raDán một lớp keo dẫn nhiệt lên bề mặt chip đồ họa, và gắn đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp vào. Tương tự, thay bộ giải nhiệt cho chipset trên bo mạch chủ, cho ổ cứng. Ổ cứng là thành phần tỏa nhiệt khá lớn khi nó hoạt động, bởi vì bên trong ổ cứng, các đĩa từ sẽ quay liên tục với tốc độ rất cao kể từ lúc mở máy. Sau cùng là gắn giải nhiệt cho CPU, hãy gắn CPU vào bo mạch chủ trước, dán lên bề mặt CPU một lớp keo dẫn nhiệt, sau đó lắp đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp vào, nhớ vặn các chốt cho kỹ để bộ giải nhiệt tiếp xúc an toàn với CPU.
Bây giờ, các bạn hãy lắp ráp các thiết bị phần cứng còn lại vào bo mạch chủ và lắp bo mạch chủ vào thùng máy, lắp các card PCI, ổ đĩa, bộ nguồn vào. Thực hiện cắm các cáp nguồn.
Tiếp theo, hãy lắp bộ xử lý nước nóng vào, nhớ là phải lắp quạt làm mát trước. Gắn bình chứa nước làm mát vào đầu máy bơm, nếu cần hãy khoan một vài lỗ để dễ đặt dây cấp nguồn cho máy bơm.
Đến đây chúng ta hãy gắn các ống dẫn nước vào : hãy đảm bảo đường đi của nước là từ máy bơm, đi qua những đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp đã gắn trên các thiết bị máy tính, sau đó đến bộ xử lý nước nóng đặt phía trên. Nước nóng sau khi được làm mát trở lại sẽ trở về bình chứa đặt tại máy bơm. Nhớ cẩn thận xiết chặt các mối nối của ống dẫn.
Sau cùng các bạn hãy đổ dung dịch làm mát vào bình chứa và khởi động máy bơm. Các bạn hãy cho nó hoạt động vài giờ, sau đó có thể chỉnh sửa cho thông thoáng thùng máy.
​
_Đây là một hệ thống làm mát khá cầu kỳ nhưng nó khắc phục được một số khuyết điểm của bộ làm mát bằng quạt. Nếu các bạn không ngại việc ứng dụng những kỹ thuật thuật mới thì có thể đầu tư cho mình một hệ thống làm mát bằng nuớc như vậy._
_Theo 911 !_

----------

